# Housing nera Abu dhabi airport



## suresh.chettiyar (Nov 10, 2013)

*Housing near Abu dhabi airport area*

Hi Folks,

I wil be shifting to abu dhabi in a matter of 30 days. Im offeerd a package of 25000AED per month. Im looking for an accommodation near airport area in range of 40000-50000(yearly)
Kindly advice regarding my pay package is its ok?
Advise regarding room rents and residential areas near airport area.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

There is Khalifa city which is close to the airport where you can get 1 bed apts for that amount, though I suspect most of them will be the ones in divided villas for which you cannot get the Tawtheeq contract.

You can also get 1 bed apts in the outer parts of Muroor road, which while not that close to the airport, will be a 25 minute ride away.

And lastly you have Musaffah, am not sure what rents are like now, but in general they used to be ~20-25% cheaper than in the island


----------



## suresh.chettiyar (Nov 10, 2013)

*thx*

thx tropicana.i would like to know reagrding travelling.

Untill i own my car, i have 2 rely on taxis and busses.
Is public transport a good option?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

if you need to get to work on time, and specially in the upcoming summer, I would not advise bussing... taxi's are generally plentiful, and you can always call one... they are also not that expensive... but you should focus on getting yourself a car as soon as possible...

with your budget, considering your need for proximity to the airport, I would echo Tropicana's suggestion of Musaffah... plenty of taxi's to be had, a large south east asian community (along with the restaurants and other facilities that come with that)... quite a few of my single and married staff live there and are perfectly happy...


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

mussafah residential area i would suggest.


----------



## suresh.chettiyar (Nov 10, 2013)

*I am here!*

Hi folks,
i have arrived in abu dhabi.its been 2 weeks.


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

suresh.chettiyar said:


> Hi folks,
> i have arrived in abu dhabi.its been 2 weeks.


So how's it been..?? Get rental, location..


----------

